# Steven Seagal the best actor ever?



## Sagara (Oct 8, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## libreg (Oct 8, 2007)

oh hell naw. Ben Stiller for the win. And Samuel Jackson.


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Oct 8, 2007)

He's a good actor, but not the best actor.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 8, 2007)

Nowhere near.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 8, 2007)

Nowhere near the best.....

Samuel Jackson,Ben Stiller or that guy........


----------



## less (Oct 8, 2007)

This is a funny thread. You're a funny guy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't forget Best Blues singer


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 8, 2007)

nvm............


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 8, 2007)

ok....soooo....


----------



## Sky is Over (Oct 8, 2007)

definetly no *that title's for david duchovony or lewis black.*


----------



## angelkenta (Oct 8, 2007)

He's got some attitude.... that brings humor to the scene. 

But I like Jacky Chan more than Stevy Segal.


----------



## Homura (Oct 8, 2007)

He isn't the best actor I can tell you that. Even though I haven't alot of his movies they're all basically the same thing. Whatever happened to him anyways? 



libreg said:


> oh hell naw. Ben Stiller for the win. And Samuel Jackson.



I agree those guys are like in every movie you think of.


----------



## Mojo (Oct 8, 2007)

ok that was funny


----------



## angelkenta (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah ok.... your right, all his emotions are all the same.

just because his movie terms are just the same

Have you seen him beaten-up badly as in badly that he get down on his knees?

NO!

In his movie he is God he cannot be beat. 

Thats why he is the Director, The Producer, The Lead Actor

lol!


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 8, 2007)

i lol'd too much


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Oct 8, 2007)

i like pie O_O


----------



## olaf (Oct 8, 2007)

what the fuck is this topic in chatterbox?

I demand mod to move/trash it


----------



## Iria (Oct 8, 2007)

All you have to do Olaf, is close your eyes and think of me

and I will be there 

*moves to movie section*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2007)

i already made a thread with that pic


----------



## olaf (Oct 8, 2007)

Iria said:


> All you have to do Olaf, is close your eyes and think of me
> 
> and I will be there
> 
> *moves to movie section*


to be honest I'd move it to blender, but it's your call


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 8, 2007)

omg the thread title made me lift of in my roflcopter


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 8, 2007)

**


----------



## Sagara (Oct 8, 2007)

Where's his oscar?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

His acting skills are only second to his musical skills!


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes. Defintely.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2007)

i find his movies kind of boring.good action..but stupid story :/


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2007)

Best actor? More like best wife beater


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 8, 2007)

Seagal is major asskicking, havent heard his music but I bet just the music can kick most of our asses! Seagal knows his shit ^^


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 8, 2007)

Not the best actor but his 1st movie, "Above the Law" is his absolute best movie ever!


----------



## Sagara (Oct 8, 2007)

Some people think I'm serious.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

he;s no chuck norris.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 18, 2008)

He's a badass and the allegations against him are largely bullshit.


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

Pretty much sums it up.

But his films are badass, he'll kick your fucking ass and not change his facial expression.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

lol, alot of pple didnt realize the thread starter was joking.........

Anyway, I like the guy, but he isn't much of an actor. These days, I cant even buy him as a fighter.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 18, 2008)

I like Will Smith.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever noticed he's almost never been hit or punched into the ground in any of the movies he's been in? He's never in mortal danger at all
Or is my memory fussy:S It's been sooo many years since I saw a movie with him in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

He was nearly killed in "Hard to Kill"


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Best actor ever. I'm pissed he hasn't won any oscars. WTF?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2008)

Not the best, but he's definitely up there.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

Was that a spliced in clip of "Postal"?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 19, 2008)

I believe so.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2008)

Kevin Bacon & Mark Wahlberg.


----------

